# Divine Insults



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 16, 2012)

Most people these days say "God Damn it" or just "Goddamn" but I was wondering how people who believe in other gods and people in other religions take their gods's names in vain?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 16, 2012)

I frequently say "By Odin's beard!"


----------



## Hans (Feb 17, 2012)

In German I could give you a good list, but I don't know how to translate that. Simply take something considered holy and add something foul or obscene.
German examples would be:
Krutzeficks (Holy cross, f**k it.)
Sackrament (Sacrament with a scrotum. Often used with further combinations)
As said, i really don't know how to translate that. Both examples are simple in that you get them by pronouncing the original (holy) word really hard.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 17, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I frequently say "By Odin's beard!"



I've been known to swear by the hair on other parts of Odin's body.  No one, Odin included, would enjoy me quoting exactly which body part in this thread.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 18, 2012)

It is fairly easy to adapt these phrases into a fantasy novel.

Take Wheel of Time, for example. "Burn me!"

It's not the hardest thing in this world to adapt your mythology into a insult/curse.

Clayborne: Are you Asatru or was that just a joke?


----------



## Devor (Feb 18, 2012)

I might be in the minority, but whenever I see these things in fantasy, I kind of find them a little trite and forced.  I'm sure that many ancient people actually spoke that way, but I always end up reading them as a cheap effort to hide the modern phrase.  That's probably more me than a statement about whether or not you should use them.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 18, 2012)

Devor said:


> I might be in the minority, but whenever I see these things in fantasy, I kind of find them a little trite and forced.  I'm sure that many ancient people actually spoke that way, but I always end up reading them as a cheap effort to hide the modern phrase.  That's probably more me than a statement about whether or not you should use them.



They are forced, indeed. I'm even sure there is a way to make them sound genuine.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 18, 2012)

Devor said:


> I might be in the minority, but whenever I see these things in fantasy, I kind of find them a little trite and forced.  I'm sure that many ancient people actually spoke that way, but I always end up reading them as a cheap effort to hide the modern phrase.  That's probably more me than a statement about whether or not you should use them.



Modern people relate to modern phrase, but terms of this nature invariably alienate me.  All too often it seems as if the author is overreaching.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder how someone who practiced Islam would say their form of "Goddamn"


----------



## Ravana (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll ask. First I'll have to find someone willing to admit he/she would ever say such a thing, though—and then is willing to say it in front of _me_: most of my Islamic friends are what we'd call "polite company." 

I strongly suspect it will end up translating as exactly the same thing. Neither "god" nor "damn" is exactly an esoteric concept… not to mention that Islam is grounded in Judeo-Christian traditions to begin with.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 19, 2012)

This reminded me of  post I made last July, so I reiterated what I wrote before a bit.

I would think it might be fun to come up with a list of expressions for confusion, surprise, frustration, etc. that did or didn't involve religion.
There are a limitless number of things one could exclaim about, and it might even help to reveal your world and people.
Why call a problematic stray a "God D**ned dog," when "slavering cur" or "mangy mongrel" will express how your character actually feels about the animal?
And, don't forget all those oldies but goodies, "a pox on you," and other insults and exclamations based on pests, disease or plague. "Oh, pussblotches!" or "Flea-bitten squirrel butts!" OR WHATEVER see it's fun.
And last but not least, the exclamations which portray which mannerisms or features are not looked highly on in your culture. "You stepped on my foot; what were you, raised by pigs?"  "Orc-face!"  "Get your finger out of your nose and help me lift this grate!"


----------

